# Stubben, Pessoa, and Courbette sadde advice please!



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oooh the Pessoa AMOs are gorgeous! Is it the Pro or the Heritage?


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a Pro. I actually find the Stubben more attractive. The AMO has a light colored seat in comparison to the rest of the saddle and I'm not sure if I like that or not... 
I'm leaning towards the Stubben right now solely based off of looks because I have no idea which is actually better


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Well Stubbens seem to last forever. I have a 70's vintage youth Stubben dressage saddle, and you would never know it has served decades of pony club kids before I got it. I think they tend to run on the narrow side though. Could you maybe arrange to try both saddles on your horse if they're local? I think whether they fit you and the horse should really make the final decision.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, neither saddle is super local. Both are about 2 hours away (in different directions). I happen to be traveling this weekend and will be heading close to where the Stubben is so I'm planning on buying it. If it doesn't fit me or my horse than I will just re-sell it and if the Pessoa happens to still be available then I'll try it. 
I don't feel comfortable taking it on trial when I don't know if or when I will be in that area again. I feel pretty comfortable that I could re-sell it locally for what I paid without a problem.
From the pictures that are posted it does look to be significantly wider than my current saddle but we'll see. 
Thank you for you input and I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I love Stubbens, they hold up very well. Actually, I just purchased a new one and am waiting on it! I did want to mention to you that the Edelweiss has a narrow seat compared to some of the other models. I had one a few years ago and noticed the size of the seat. Not a bad thing or a good thing, just a preference. Personally, I would probably not buy the Edelweiss again for that reason alone, it was still a really nice saddle though.


----------

